# I gotta get one!!!(for the AR buffs)



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

I came across this today ....An AR-15 upper that shoots 5.7mm FN rounds.The mag locks in on top of the upper and ejects the spent casings out of the lower receivers unused mag well...how cool is that?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

What does 5.7mm do from a rifle that can't be done with 5.56mm? Is it just a matter of having 50 rounds on tap instead of "only" 30? Not sure what ammo prices for 5.7mm look like these days, but it used to be a lot more expensive than 5.56mm.

Maybe it's for ammo compatibility with the FiveseveN pistol...?


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

> Maybe it's for ammo compatibility with the FiveseveN pistol...?


That may have something to do with it for some folks...

Also...it caught my attention,because it IS different,not just another 223/5.56 upper and would make for a fun range gun,IMO.

As far as price on ammo....not counting surplus.The 5.7 can be found cheaper or about evenly priced with good factory ammo.

And for the estimated $695 list....that's a heck of alot cheaper than most other semi-custom uppers!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Fair enough.

_"The collector simply must collect new guns from time to time, not because they are necessarily better, but because he wants them."_ - Jeff Cooper

:mrgreen:


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Has a high "Tacti-cool" factor; I like it! :smt023

Also might be good for really low prone shooting or moving through thick brush; no snaggy 30-shot mag sticking out the bottom of the receiver. And a spare short AR mag body with a little bag attached to the bottom would serve as an excellent brass catcher for range use!

Wouldn't do anything to help eliminate the AR's poodle-shooter status, though. :mrgreen:


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

DJ Niner said:


> Has a high "Tacti-cool" factor; I like it! :smt023
> 
> Also might be good for really low prone shooting or moving through thick brush; no snaggy 30-shot mag sticking out the bottom of the receiver. And a spare short AR mag body with a little bag attached to the bottom would serve as an excellent brass catcher for range use!
> 
> Wouldn't do anything to help eliminate the AR's poodle-shooter status, though. :mrgreen:


:anim_lol::anim_lol:ROTFLMAO!:anim_lol::anim_lol:
Oh me and we just got one of them :anim_loloodle Shooters:anim_lol::smt023 Now I got a name for our rifle.:smt023 :smt1099


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

Forgive newbie remark - I don't really know that much about rifles.
It looks like the rounds get turned as they are fed...

Does this thing have alot of jamming problems?
how bulky would the spare mags be?

I think I would buy this though - for the easy brass catching/ reloading aspect of it.


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

> Forgive newbie remark - I don't really know that much about rifles.
> It looks like the rounds get turned as they are fed...
> 
> Does this thing have alot of jamming problems?
> how bulky would the spare mags be?


Yeah,it looks as though the rounds will be turned during the feeding process.
As far as jamming problems...the little information I did find stated that the pre-production uppers were tested at Knob Creek(I think that's where) on full auto lowers....and they burned through many mags without a hitch.

It looks to use the same magazine type and feed system as the FNH P90....


----------

